# Elgin Twin Bar 1936?



## Corinne (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone know the year or "as is" value of this bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone snagged the switches out of it and the rack too.  I'd say 800-1000


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd also say that it is a 1939-41


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Someone snagged the switches out of it and the rack too.  I'd say 800-1000




Sounds about right, I'd start at $1200 and be prepared to accept $900


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2016)

Too bad about the horn button and switch, but these bikes have really grown on me


----------



## then8j (Apr 4, 2016)

Why would someone take out the switch and button? Makes no sense, they probably took out the screws and they are just inside the head shroud loose if anything. 
I've seen the complete head shroud sell for $600 by itself complete original.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-41-Elgin-Four-Star-Deluxe-Twin-Bar-/201550658342?hash=item2eed5afb26:g:ULUAAOSwoudW-VYJ&nma=true&si=kEN7HeYO%2BYXaFebhdQFDZBhzDtM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The one above was was listed twice.  The first time it didn't break $1000 and he reached out and offered it to me for $950.  He listed it again and did well and it sold for $1350.  This one here is mostly complete with it's horn button, rear rack and even a extra set of lights.  $950 was a great deal for it but I didn't need it and even tried to pass the deal to a couple friends. 
I'm guessing that someone might of had a cleaner or higher model twin and took the rack and buttons out for that bike


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Bicyc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This one sold for $875 but is a lower model.  I'd say $1000 give or take $100


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's what I see:
looks like a Murray-Built 1940 or 1941, missing the parts noted and rear stand, stand clip on fender broken off.
The 2 rivets under the fender brace rivets are for the cross-piece that the stand clip was riveted to, making a weak spot in the clip where it sometimes broke.
One or both of the wheels look to have been changed.
The rear hub has a date code stamped into it on the brake arm side, a letter and a symbol, what are they?
1940-1942 saddle: Troxel artificial leather, wear tabs with 2 beads, streamline nose spring.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2016)

Fenders appear to be repainted and elsewhere...which would affect what I would estimate for value and I agree up to 1k on a good day if the lights are non battery legit and solid.
Strange to have the switch and button gone...this is a desirable model that is not really a donor.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

I remember a few years ago when these were red hot. I saw a set of the lights sell for $700 and a roached frame for $375. I believe those days are gone and agree that somewhere in the $850-1000 range would be what this would bring. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 6, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Mens-...b11657&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=262334155249


----------



## tech549 (Apr 6, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Mens-Bicycle-vintage/222076517460?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36332&meid=8e1ad63376164642b7310eaee2b11657&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=262334155249



wow!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, he is on training wheels.


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well, he is on training wheels.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Not that I'm interested in the bike but you would think that after members offer their time and expertise to help someone they would at least offer the bike here first as a common courtesy.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 6, 2016)

You guys didn't tell them what they wanted to hear. Doesn't matter if the information is correct or not. If it's not what they want, it's wrong!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 6, 2016)

Everyone here had the chance to convo them with an offer, no?
Still can


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2016)

Its neat but a bit on the high side. Who knows maybe it will end up in Cali.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

One of the big dummies in Cali might buy it, they always pay too much!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2016)

Hahaahha!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 7, 2016)

Makes the Elgin 40 Chris bought look cheap.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 7, 2016)

You guys all act like this is the first time you've seen someone try to get double the going rate for something. It's kind of par for the course, even on here. Most of the items in the classified section are being listed for twice as much as anyone would ever pay for them, if not more.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You guys all act like this is the first time ypu've seen someone try to get double the going rate for something. It's kind of par for the course even on here. Most of the items in the classified section are being listed for twice as much as anyone would never pay for them if not more.




Exactly. You reap what you sow. I also hear so much "well I paid $xxx so I need to get $xxx." Everybody's real sorry you overpaid for something but that's not my problem.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 8, 2016)

So $1750 then?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Mens-Bicycle-vintage-/222076517460?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 8, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> So $1750 then?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Mens-Bicycle-vintage-/222076517460?nav=SEARCH




Must be all the eBay fees


----------



## Corinne (Jun 13, 2016)

Corinne said:


> Does anyone know the year or "as is" value of this bike?
> 
> View attachment 301819
> 
> ...





Corinne said:


> Does anyone know the year or "as is" value of this bike?
> 
> View attachment 301819
> 
> ...





Corinne said:


> Does anyone know the year or "as is" value of this bike?
> 
> View attachment 301819
> 
> ...



I


rustjunkie said:


> Everyone here had the chance to convo them with an offer, no?
> Still can





rustjunkie said:


> Everyone here had the chance to convo them with an offer, no?
> Still can



d


Robertriley said:


> One of the big dummies in Cali might buy it, they always pay too much!


----------



## Corinne (Jun 13, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Must be all the eBay fees





Corinne said:


> I
> 
> d




Sorry. My iPhone doesn't support this site well and I just posted without realizing it.  Another training wheels problem.  I sold it on EBay after offering to someone who contacted me through this site. If anyone has an Elgin dual headlight they want to sell, please let me know.  And thank you to everyone who provided information.  The buyer of my bike is interested in buying another.  I will refer him to this site.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice tires very needed for bluebirds.


----------



## Barto (Jun 18, 2016)

Since 10 is my bike limit, I'm now into accessories and those were killer lights...I would even put them on a shelf just to look at until I found a bike!


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a shelf like that.....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 20, 2016)

Catfish!!!!!!!! Stop it!!!!!!!!!![emoji79]


----------

